# Can someone draw me my fursona in Carebear form?



## ZozotheFerret (May 27, 2017)

Wanted my fursona in Carebear form but not sure who would be willing to do it. Basically a ref or something. Respond if interested.


----------



## lycheefreeze (May 27, 2017)

Are you looking for free art or are you willing to pay? I'm open for paid commissions only.


----------



## ZozotheFerret (May 27, 2017)

lycheefreeze said:


> Are you looking for free art or are you willing to pay? I'm open for paid commissions only.


Paid.


----------



## lycheefreeze (May 27, 2017)

ZozotheFerret said:


> Paid.


Do you have a ref already or at least a written description? What sort of art are you looking for? Like a reference sheet?


----------



## ZozotheFerret (May 27, 2017)

lycheefreeze said:


> Do you have a ref already or at least a written description? What sort of art are you looking for? Like a reference sheet?


I think just a full body shot of him as a care bear. Here is the ref.


----------



## lycheefreeze (May 27, 2017)

Very cute. I'll be happy to do a full body with flat color for $20usd, or shaded for 30.


----------



## ZozotheFerret (May 27, 2017)

lycheefreeze said:


> Very cute. I'll be happy to do a full body with flat color for $20usd, or shaded for 30.


Thank you! I could do the $30. I want to look like Bright Heart Raccon but as a ferret and the belly badge to have the sun from a ouija board. The ouija thing is part of my fursona. :3


----------



## ZozotheFerret (May 27, 2017)

lycheefreeze said:


> Very cute. I'll be happy to do a full body with flat color for $20usd, or shaded for 30.


Please continue to message me on either Kik or Telegram if you are able to. It's easier for me there. Kik: zozotheferret Telegram: PyroBlastGuy


----------



## lycheefreeze (May 27, 2017)

ZozotheFerret said:


> Thank you! I could do the $30. I want to look like Bright Heart Raccon but as a ferret and the belly badge to have the sun from a ouija board. The ouija thing is part of my fursona. :3


I can definitely do that. I'll message you my paypal info. I only ask for half the payment before, and then the other half after the commission is completed. Is that alright? Of course I won't say no if you'd pay the whole thing up front, I don't touch commission money until my client gets the final product.

Edit// Don't have Kik or Telegram, can I message you here?


----------



## pastelpawpads (Jun 4, 2017)

idk if this is still open but!! i think i have the perfect style to draw carebears lol, it'd be $7 for a fullbody ;0
feel free to ignore!


----------



## ZozotheFerret (Jul 1, 2017)

pastelpawpads said:


> idk if this is still open but!! i think i have the perfect style to draw carebears lol, it'd be $7 for a fullbody ;0
> feel free to ignore!


Nice art!


----------



## Dongding (Jul 1, 2017)

^^


----------



## TheRabbitFollower (Jul 9, 2017)

Hey mate, not sure if this is still open, but I'd love to do this for you.
I have different prices depending on how you want it colored, but here's some of my stuff!


----------

